# Dnia, dni...?



## AguAmor

Please, can you  tell me, what is the best opcion for say...?

Proszę:
_Mój Kochanie każdy dnia...Albo
Mój Kochanie każdy dni._? 
Albo inne...?

Thank you very much. Have a nice day!
Dziękuję bardzo. Udanego wieczoru !


----------



## NotNow

What exactly are you trying to say?  Do you want your sweetheart to do something every day or are you telling her about something that happens every day?  

Context would be helpful.


----------



## AguAmor

NotNow said:


> What exactly are you trying to say?  Do you want your sweetheart to do something every day or are you telling her about something that happens every day?
> 
> Context would be helpful.



Mi love, each day i am waiting for your decision...
¡¡¡Thank you!!!


----------



## dn88

AguAmor said:


> Mi love, each day i am waiting for your decision...
> ¡¡¡Thank you!!!



Mój kochany (male version)/Moja kochana (female version)/Kochanie (genderless version), każdego dnia czekam na Twoją decyzję.

So you see, it may depend on the gender of the person you're addressing.


----------



## AguAmor

It is great! 
Thank you very much.


----------



## Slovianka

I would say "codziennie". Every day in Polish is "codziennie".


----------



## AguAmor

Slovianka said:


> I would say "codziennie". Every day in Polish is "codziennie".



 But, each day is not the same thing that every day. 
Anyway, thank you very much for your suggestion. It helps me a lot. 
So, we have different contexts in each language. 
Do you think this is better? 

To jest lepsze?

Mój kochany, codziennie czekam na Twoją decyzję.

Dziękuję bardzo!


----------



## Slovianka

Hmmm, może rzeczywiście "co dzień czekam na Twoją decyzję" lub "każdego dnia", żeby podkreślić, że każdego dnia na nowo ma nadzieję, że otrzyma o niej wiadomość.


----------

